# Errori con emerge

## trespass

Salve a tutti! Ho finalmente reinstallato Gentoo e settato tutto al meglio.. o quasi. Ho dei problemi con emerge:

1)

```
# emerge kdeaddons-3.1
```

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kdeaddons-3.1".

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

Come faccio ad aggiustare le "dipendenze"?

2)

Spesso lanciando 

```
 #emerge nomedelfile
```

mi dà un errore del tipo "incorrect ending of file: nomedelfile", andando ad editarlo all'interno della directory portage scopro che magicamente... manca una parentesi graffa che chiude la stringa (come in c++ insomma), possibile??Infatti basta aggiungere la parentesi che chiude e tutto funge bene... bhà

Grazie in anticipo e scusate se non sono stato chiaro nel postare...ciao

max

ps spero di aver usato bene i tags  :Smile: [/b]

----------

## m.mascherpa

1) dunque, il comando che hai descritto è corretto che non funzioni.

emerge si utilizza dando come parametro il nome dell'ebuild

senza versione oppure il percorso dell'ebuild desiderato.

inoltre, se hai installato kde il pacchetto da te indicato dovresti

già averlo. prova a scrivere emerge -s kdeaddons per

controllare.

2) strano. ti succede con tutti i file o solo con alcuni? è possibile

che ci siano problemi di trasferimento quando aggiorni

il portage tree?

----------

## trespass

2) No mi succede solo con alcuni file! Ma non penso che sia un problema di trasferimento di portage ancheperchè mi pare strano che cancelli sistematicamente da alcuni file l'ultima riga del testo (che ovviamente contiene la chiusura della stringa tramite parentesi graffa)... forse è più un problema di mirror, può darsi che quando mi scarica i file da quel mirror in particolare sono fallati, però non sono un esperto di gentoo la sto usando bene solo da 4 gg.

1)quindi per installare da portage devo scrivere p.e.

```
# emerge kde
```

e lui automaticamente mi installa l'ultima versione disponibile, giusto? Io credo di aver sbagliato sintassi scrivendo 

```
# emerge kde-3.1
```

però facendo un check delle dipendenze mi ha installato anche tutto il resto (9 ore di compilazione su 82!!! pacchetti, una giornata intera in pratica)

grazie della risposta, mi farò vivo presto perchè ho altri problemi

ciao ciao

max   :Very Happy: 

----------

